# Ork Cybork conversion bits from Kromlech



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Kromlech miniatures recently released some nice looking Cybork conversion kits that are designed to work nicely with the current GW Ork range.

First up is a complete kit for something they are calling the Clanking Destroyer.










And for the conversion bits:










A four (4) pack of mechanical crushers for €5.99










a three (3) pack of Mechanical CCW arms for €5.65










a three (3) pack of Mechanical Gun arms for €5.65










a three (3) pack of Mechanical Legs for €5.65










a three (3) pack of Mechanical Torsos for €5.65










a pack of two (2) mechanical Monowheels and one (1) pair of legs for €5.65

and the last one not necessarily Orkish, but cool none the less










a three (3) pack of Two-handed rippers for €6.99

Some of this stuff looks really cool. A review on BoLS indicates that the casting is of good quality and the quality of the resin is also nice to work with. 

Enjoy.


----------



## WARBOSS EEL (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks,I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice find here is some rep for you. Thanks


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Some of it I found and posted a few months ago, but some of it is new. It doesn't take much imagination to tell that these are designed with Ork players in mind. Have some rep for bringing the newer stuff to our attention.



Edit: You must be doing something right mate, it appears I've already given you rep recently for something else and it won't let me give you anymore until I spread the love around some more.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, many of these are fairly old. Still, a few are new and very nice.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

These look more like the old great crusade imperial robots then orks to me.....


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Those are nice, have to point those out to my local ork player(s)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I bought the swords, and they are pretty cool, but the power swords are way too bendy. They won't straighten out properly. The chainswords are excellent though.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I bought the swords, and they are pretty cool, but the power swords are way too bendy. They won't straighten out properly. The chainswords are excellent though.


Have you tried using hot water? let them soak for a bit and see if they will become soft enough for you to realign.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Have you tried using hot water? let them soak for a bit and see if they will become soft enough for you to realign.


Yeah, a couple of times. The fact is they are just too thin, which makes them too flexible. They just spring back into shape.


----------

